# Computer not powering up after loud pop, may be need a new PSU ?



## icebags (Oct 30, 2019)

So, I was half asleep this week end, and computer itself was in sleep mode as well, then suddenly /i heard a loud pop / bang sound and later when I went to wake up the machine, it refused to power up. I opened up the case, checked for any burn marks/ explosion debris, but nothing was there.

Then I tried to switch on the psu seperately, after removing the wires from mobo and shorting the green cable to ground, but still it did not switch on. Then finally I decided to open the psu to check if anything exploded inside. Found no burnt mark / component pieces either inside the PSU, but I am guessing I may need to shell out money to purchase a new PSU now. It was a Corsair GS600, 7 years old.

I don't really want to spend much anymore, as the gfx went kaput couple of years ago already and I have plans to get Rygen 3400g, without any add on gfx card (or may add a low power <75W gfx card after 5 years if seem really necessary to just play games).
Inside was
Curremt system:
C2D E8400, 2x4GB, G31 mobo, 3xHDD,1xODD, 3x120mm fans.

Planning to get within few months:
Rygen 3400g, 2x8GB, Suitable low budget mobo, same others. May game heavily occationally, where processor may stay at 100% for a while.

So, please suggest dear Gurus, if I should run any further tests before deciding on purchase or not. And what will be a suitable psu, to buy at cheap, I just want to keep the costs as low as possible.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 30, 2019)

If planning on running ryzen 3xxx with heavy load then go with a mobo with good VRMs(aka your only 2 options currently are asrock B450 pro 4 & asus tuf b450m pro gaming). For psu you can go with corsair CX550 for ~4.4k. Also just a suggestion but if gaming is your main usage then better get a graphics card(nvidia 1650 super is rumored to be as good or even better than current 1060 & will launch by this year end). 5 years is a long time & by then you won't be able to add any card worth buying because your current system would be too weak(just like today where it is a waste to add even the minimum cheapest recommended rx570/1650 card to a c2d system). You can get ryzen 3500 which comes without integrated graphics for ~11k & can get a graphics card with it(start saving some money or buy a used one from erodov/techenclave for cheap,saw some 1060 with few months warranty remaining going for 10k & price is only going to drop further in coming months).


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 30, 2019)

Take your pc to a repair shop and test by changing psu 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nac (Oct 30, 2019)

icebags said:


> Then I tried to switch on the psu seperately, after removing the wires from mobo and shorting the green cable to ground, but still it did not switch on.


This confirms PSU is dead.


icebags said:


> I don't really want to spend much anymore, as the gfx went kaput couple of years ago already and I have plans to get Rygen 3400g, without any add on gfx card (or may add a low power <75W gfx card after 5 years if seem really necessary to just play games)


450w is good enough.


----------



## icebags (Oct 31, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> If planning on running ryzen 3xxx with heavy load then go with a mobo with good VRMs(aka your only 2 options currently are asrock B450 pro 4 & asus tuf b450m pro gaming). For psu you can go with corsair CX550 for ~4.4k. Also just a suggestion but if gaming is your main usage then better get a graphics card(nvidia 1650 super is rumored to be as good or even better than current 1060 & will launch by this year end). 5 years is a long time & by then you won't be able to add any card worth buying because your current system would be too weak(just like today where it is a waste to add even the minimum cheapest recommended rx570/1650 card to a c2d system). You can get ryzen 3500 which comes without integrated graphics for ~11k & can get a graphics card with it(start saving some money or buy a used one from erodov/techenclave for cheap,saw some 1060 with few months warranty remaining going for 10k & price is only going to drop further in coming months).


thanks, but gaming is not the primary requirement. it's just an occasional / rare thing, for when i am bored. but resource hungry games give load on cpu. i just want the computer be able to run the games, nothing more.

@pkkumarcool , @nac 
thanks. how is vs450 ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 31, 2019)

VS450 may be ok for a basic system with dual core processor or ryzen 1200/2200g used for basic tasks like browsing etc but for everything else(& even for basic system unless you absolutely can't afford extra 1k) CX450 is the minimum psu one should get. Resource hungry games also need good graphics card & integrated graphics of 3400g is at best equivalent to nvidia 1030(for reference minimum recommended graphics card for decent gaming is 1050Ti/1650/RX570).


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 31, 2019)

Is it advisable to repair the PSU from a local mechanic ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 31, 2019)

Zangetsu said:


> Is it advisable to repair the PSU from a local mechanic ?


Absolutely not.


----------



## icebags (Nov 1, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> VS450 may be ok for a basic system with dual core processor or ryzen 1200/2200g used for basic tasks like browsing etc but for everything else(& even for basic system unless you absolutely can't afford extra 1k) CX450 is the minimum psu one should get. Resource hungry games also need good graphics card & integrated graphics of 3400g is at best equivalent to nvidia 1030(for reference minimum recommended graphics card for decent gaming is 1050Ti/1650/RX570).



i think 3400g was itself giving decent fps rates with latest titles at medium settings. i agree it compares to gtx1030, but considering i may game seriously once or twice in a month....

a better gfx may come later after 4-5 years when the igpu wont be able to play at lower settings.

and i was reading the vs450 review, they are saying the new grey / black-n-white version is not that bad, apart from the load regulation at higher loads (350-400w+).
Corsair VS450 Measurements

also i am reading the cx450 review, which states about 2 different versions- cwt and great wall. among which great wall seems performing a bit better. any idea which version sells in india ?
Corsair CX450 Load Testing

it's true that cx450 has better parts over vs450, and has more warranty (5years over 3 years), so i am kinda thinking. other fact is, vs450 has better hold up time, which may mean it's more resistant to power fluctuations over cx450.

other than that, any other brand/model i need to consider at this range ?
antec bp450p / antec vp500pc / antec vp550p - they are all priced cheaper.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 1, 2019)

If that's the case then you can go ahead with 3400G but don't expect to buy any graphics card 4-5 years from now to pair it with 3400G as that time you will most likely face the same situation as today,aka better to buy new system than add graphics card.

Like I said,CX450 costs ~1k more than VS450 so unless you absolutely can't afford it only then go for VS450.No other psu worth recommending below CX450 in this/any price range. You can ignore holdup time,cx450 has better internal components which matter most for any situation.


----------



## icebags (Nov 2, 2019)

ok, any feedback on antec or any other brand power supplies ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 2, 2019)

icebags said:


> ok, any feedback on antec or any other brand power supplies ?


Seasonic latest models(at least in reasonable price range) not available in India(ones selling are old discontinued/soon to be discontinued models abroad). Antec earth watts gold pro series is the only series from antec worth buying but it is costlier than corsair CXx5x series & availability is also an issue(plus there are some doubts if the model sold is older inferior version or the latest version with 7 years warranty logo(not sticker) on box which is recommended). Whatever available from coolermaster also is at best as good as CXx5x series or inferior in this price range. In conclusion,only models worth buying below 7k are corsair CXx5x or corsair TX(if you can find them) or antec earthwatts gold pro 550/650w(if you can confirm they are the latest version with 7 years warranty logo).


----------



## icebags (Nov 4, 2019)

so i bought cx4500 with 5yrs warranty. there was a slight "tik" sound though when first powering up, not sure where it came from, but it's working anyways. i hope nothing exploded or burnt, & it will last another 10yrs.

the psu fan is spinning all the time, unlike gs600, which used to shut down fan service during low loads.

the cx4500 i got is grey label CWT version.

thanks everyone & whitestar for the support.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 5, 2019)

No idea about "tik" sound but then I never listen to psu sound when starting pc. Yes,its fan is always on but it is better for Indian conditions where summer temps can get very high. It is cx450 btw.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Nov 6, 2019)

icebags said:


> So, I was half asleep this week end, and computer itself was in sleep mode as well, then suddenly /i heard a loud pop / bang sound and later when I went to wake up the machine, it refused to power up. I opened up the case, checked for any burn marks/ explosion debris, but nothing was there.
> 
> Then I tried to switch on the psu seperately, after removing the wires from mobo and shorting the green cable to ground, but still it did not switch on. Then finally I decided to open the psu to check if anything exploded inside. Found no burnt mark / component pieces either inside the PSU, but I am guessing I may need to shell out money to purchase a new PSU now. It was a Corsair GS600, 7 years old.
> 
> ...



Did you check the fuse inside PSU? It can go off with a bang, without leaving any burnt marks or smell.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 6, 2019)

Randy_Marsh said:


> Did you check the fuse inside PSU? It can go off with a bang, without leaving any burnt marks or smell.


Check above posts,he already bought a new psu so case closed.


----------



## icebags (Nov 7, 2019)

Randy_Marsh said:


> Did you check the fuse inside PSU? It can go off with a bang, without leaving any burnt marks or smell.


good point. one of my colleagues also said that. i have plans to diagnose the psu one of these days. i will update, when i do that. apart from that, 1 electrolytic appeared swelled, which is bad, but probably did not cause total shutdown.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 7, 2019)

icebags said:


> good point. one of my colleagues also said that. i have plans to diagnose the psu one of these days. i will update, when i do that. apart from that, 1 electrolytic appeared swelled, which is bad, but probably did not cause total shutdown.


Do that if you get free time as some experiment but don't try to use that psu again with your system(or at least remove all hdd before trying so in worst case scenario data remains safe).


----------



## icebags (Nov 7, 2019)

yah sure.  that is why bought new psu for.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 26, 2019)

Any update with fuse change


----------



## icebags (Dec 28, 2019)

Skyh3ck said:


> Any update with fuse change


ah sorry, i was lazing around and did not check.

anyways, checked it right now few minutes ago. continuity was through the fuse. it did not pop, something else popped.


----------

